

Coovents - A Simple Way to Share Events via the Web or Phone - theschnaz
http://www.coovents.com
All the sites I was visiting were top-down structures. They would tell me what was going on. I couldn't add to the discussion or easily create an event. Wouldn't it be great to create a service that allows people to easily add and share events? This strategy is bottom-up, and is fundamentally what makes Coovents unique. Collectively, the people on the streets have a better idea of what is going on than any single source. I created a service that can potentiality harness their information and make it shareable.<p>For more Coovents info, check out: http://www.SoUrban.net/Coovents-A-Simple-Way-to-Share-Events
======
ryanwaggoner
Another sweet site in this same vein is <http://mobaganda.com>

------
theschnaz
yea, mobaganda is cool, super easy to use, but coovents and mobaganda are very
different. coovents is a way to advertise your event, mobaganda helps you
manage your event.

